# Coffee Marinated Salmon with Smoked Apple Salad



## czarcastic (Jan 31, 2011)

This is one of my favorite salmon recipes.  Long story short we've been tailgating at every Tampa Bay Bucs home game for the last 15 years.  Every Tailgate is "themed" based on the opponent.  So, for instance if we play the Giants we might make NY Strips, or a NY- style cheesecake, or a pitcher of "Manhattans" or "Cosmopolitans" to drink, depending on whether we were in charge of main dish, dessert, or cocktail for that game.  Only rule is everything has to be home made.  No running out to Publix to grab a cheesecake on the way to the stadium.

A few years ago when the Bucs played the Seattle Seahawks, we designed this recipe.  After all, what says "Seattle" better than seafood and coffee?

The Marinade is pretty simple:  Some strong brewed coffee, Soy, Worcestershire, brown sugar, sesame seeds, cider vinegar,  onion, and garlic  (send me a PM if you want the actual recipe)

After 4 hours the fish looks like this and is ready for the grill or smoker.








In the meantime I use one of those apple corer-slicer to open up the apple (about 3/4 of the way)  - take out the core, and fill with brown sugar, black walnuts, and top with a pat of butter.



















Then everything goes on the smoker @225º +/-.  Salmon on the lower rack, apples on top (so the salmon doesn't drip into the apples)

After a few hours, the salmon is done, 







and so are the apples







Plate the apples over spring greens with a home-made apple vinaigrette, and server the salmon with a brown-sugar/espresso reduction (recipes on request).













Dinner is served!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds like a great time.

The food looks awesome!!!

  Craig


----------



## les3176 (Jan 31, 2011)

That looks very tasty!!!! Thanks for the idea,sounds like a good one to try!!


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 31, 2011)

Definitely intrigued by this one!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2011)

OH man I keep reading all of these posts about using coffee. I just don't know. I can't stand coffee so it doesn't sound very appealing to me but I'm guessing it is still good.


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 31, 2011)

nice job  the fish looks real good. nice touch on the apples.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks Great, I love Salmon, it is just expensive here in Kansas...


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 31, 2011)

We use coffee in a marinade for beef roast

I'm gonna try this salmon recipe

Looks Great

Todd


----------



## aeroman444 (Apr 27, 2011)

PLease  PM me the recipie for the marinade and the apple salad.   That looks really good.


----------

